
Bob Dylan Has a Lot on His Mind - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/12/arts/music/bob-dylan-rough-and-rowdy-ways.html
======
bredren
Speaking of being lost you might enjoy this story from 2009 where people
called the cops on Bob Dylan for being "an 'eccentric-looking old man' in
their yard," and the officer did not recognize him:

"'I asked him what his name was and he said, 'Bob Dylan,' Buble said. "Now,
I've seen pictures of Bob Dylan from a long time ago and he didn't look like
Bob Dylan to me at all. He was wearing black sweatpants tucked into black rain
boots, and two raincoats with the hood pulled down over his head."

"He was acting very suspicious,'' Buble said. "Not delusional, just
suspicious. You know, it was pouring rain and everything."

[https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/jersey-homeowner-calls-cops-
bob-d...](https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/jersey-homeowner-calls-cops-bob-
dylan/story?id=8331830)

------
allard
Saw him 234 nights ago. My date and I have each seen-heard him a few times
before but none of them shared. We both thought it was an incredible show,
which we wouldn't say about all of them.

This interviewer had good questions. Didn't know him, but was pleasantly
surprised to read a bit about him.

I get a free assist over that paywall from my public library.

What is the significance of the 19th?

------
adaisadais
Anyone have a link without a paywall?

~~~
arprocter
The com. trick works

------
YeGoblynQueenne
More to the point, Bod Dylan has a new record, Murder most Foul. It might be a
good album or not, though there's probably no going back to the Dylan of the
'60s, or the '60s anyway. In any case, noone's going to find out how good the
album is from a NYT article and I don't know why we have to spend so much time
reading adverts disguised as thoughtful interviews.

~~~
techbio
The new record is “Rough and Rowdy Ways” and comes out on June 19th (note that
this is a significant date).

Songs for the album: “Murder Most Foul”, “False Prothet”, and “I Contain
Multitudes” were pre-released in the past month or so.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Thanks, my mistake. I confused the title of a song with the title of the
album.

------
poulsbohemian
Worst concert I ever attended. Absolutely zero engagement with the audience.
Played what he wanted to play, and that didn't include most of his hits.
Showed up, collected his fee, left.

~~~
vikingcaffiene
> played what he wanted to play > Didn't include most of his hits

I am always baffled when people expect a jukebox from artists of this caliber.
When I go to see an artist I want a unique experience. Dylan is known to
rework his songs on the fly live and you never know what you're going to get.
He's got one of the best backing bands on earth who can go wherever he wants
too. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Sounds like you might have
caught the former which sucks but it's the nature the way he approaches live
music. It's anything but safe and doesn't always work. That takes serious guts
IMO and it's much more exciting that seeing some geriatric geezer punching out
his hits and "collecting his fee".

~~~
ageitgey
I'm long-time Dylan fan and I've seen him live quite a few times.

I can honestly say he puts on one of the least coherent concerts of any famous
musician. Yes, he reworks the songs nightly but he can barely sing anymore and
no one can tell what he is saying anyway, so the results are unpredictable.
But sometimes it can be great.

He's been doing it like this for decades so it's just part of the deal. Take
it or leave it. I think it's fair to call it out and fair to enjoy it.

~~~
uglycoyote
There was a question in this interview where the interviewer asked what role
improvisation played in his performances, and Dylan said absolutely none.

I was a bit surprised by this answer but too it at face value. I am a Dylan
fan but haven't seen him live. Now that I have heard a description of live
shows, I assume the response to the interview question was pure sarcasm.

